# Mirage Sapphire WOW!



## Bobostro61 (Apr 13, 2013)

Had a sample of Mirage Sapphire sent with along with some pigments from Coastal Scents.  This stuff is REALLY sparkly.  Going to make an interesting blank.


----------



## BSea (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey Bob, I've done a few blanks with that stuff too.  Very pretty . . . . . . . and expensive.

You did what I did.  Just a solid color.  I didn't bother with seeing the gel time on this color.  Experimenting with this color with other colors will be interesting.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 13, 2013)

Actually, the pic only shows the first half of the pour.  I mixed in a combination of interference blue with some Micro Pearl added.  Looks like its gonna make a cool blank.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Apr 13, 2013)

Pretty.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 13, 2013)

WOW, will make great pens!


----------



## BSea (Apr 13, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> Actually, the pic only shows the first half of the pour.  I mixed in a combination of interference blue with some Micro Pearl added.  Looks like its gonna make a cool blank.


Was the setup time about the same as usual?  I've had problems with some blues in the past.


----------



## Bobostro61 (Apr 14, 2013)

BSea said:


> Bobostro61 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, the pic only shows the first half of the pour.  I mixed in a combination of interference blue with some Micro Pearl added.  Looks like its gonna make a cool blank.
> ...



No it wasn't.  The blue took in the neighborhood of 1/2 an hour before it even started to appear to be setting up.  I was actually wondering if I forgot to add the catalyst!


----------



## BSea (Apr 14, 2013)

Bobostro61 said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > Bobostro61 said:
> ...


That's my problem with several of the blue micas from coastal.  They almost all seem to take longer to setup.  I had 1 the other day that I literally poured the blue part out of the mold the next day.  I did get another pour to gel, but I waited 2 days, then put it in the toaster oven for about 1.5 hours.  Then after getting it out, I didn't like it.  But that's about the worst case I've ever had.


----------



## stonepecker (May 7, 2013)

OMG......I can't wait to see a finished pen.


----------



## jyreene (May 7, 2013)

And when it's ready I will be happy to buy some!


----------

